# 225 Optimax Jet/ G3 HP180.... Results



## Lennyg3 (May 26, 2012)

So, 

It has been a long time in the making. I started this trip in the middle of February, and on May 25th, I picked my boat up for what would be the 3rd time charm
(see the bottom of this thread for details https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=48&t=23662 ).

Ended up spending roughly 3500 out of pocket. Sold my old motor for the cost of the new optimax. (new to me. 2004 with 180hrs.)
Spent $2200 on the AR pump, and another $1100 on the hydraulic steering setup. a few hours labor, and tax. I'm not happy with the Marina, but I am happy with the results. 

This is the way every jet should run. It flat out gets it out of the hole. From a dead stop it takes 1, maayyybee 1 1/2 boat lengths before it is up on plane. Top end is low 50s. (fully loaded with 2 people, 3/4 tank, saw 51mph, by myself 1/2 tank light gear 53mph). can stay on plane at 3500rpms (15-17mph), and the punch from there is AWESOME!

I will work on getting some video when I have a chance.


----------



## jasm2 (May 27, 2012)

Heck of a boat for the susky.


----------



## bulldog (May 27, 2012)

Congrats man. That is awesome.


----------



## Lennyg3 (May 28, 2012)

Thanks guys. This thing is really a rocket. I'm still impressed going from the 115/80. Lol


----------



## john2 (May 31, 2012)

That is a big motor for that size boat! I like it!


----------



## fender66 (May 31, 2012)

I feel your excitement. I was running a 225 ProMax and had about the same results. Miss that motor/boat immensely. I must start the rebuild very soon!

Congrats on your boat....great, great boat!


----------



## Lennyg3 (Jun 6, 2012)

Thanks guys. Took a friend out the other day, and brought the boat up on plane to about 4200rpms. Was cruising roughly 30mph. He looks over at me and says "this thing goes good man!" I smiled, and opened the taps. all I got was a "ohh sh*t!" haha


----------

